# Equafleece!!!!!



## Mazzapoo

What with our wonderful wet stormy weather and walks full of sticky burdock buds I decided to follow some of you on the equafleece route. At first Neil was completely horrified at the idea of walking a dog in clothes  but even he had to concede that we were bathing her too much and he was the one to actually put it on her today. Well, 22" fitted like a dream and she ran around as usual, met and played with other dogs, rolled around on the beach and when we got home I only had to rinse her feet with a jug of water yay result!


----------



## dmgalley

She looks beautiful. Looks like a good fit. Jake's new one is too big. 
He keeps peeing on himself 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Molly loves her's it's amazing people always comment on it One guy said "didn't Cher wear something like that before" and then laughed I was like really! ha! She has the size 16


----------



## KGr

Have been thinking about getting one if these for pip so glad you've posted what size poppy has. Does it keep her dry?
She looks gorgeous by the way x


----------



## RuthMill

She looks great! It sounds good. I still haven't ordered one!! Argh! Is it too late in the season now or is the a chance I will get wear out of them well in to spring?


----------



## Nellies mum

After all this wet muddy weather I have been thinking about getting one of these for Nellie. Will wait for Meg to grow before I get her one as they are sooo expensive!!! Does the 22" fit to the correct measurements? As I always order things on the measurements companies say and things end up too big or too small.


----------



## Nellies mum

Is it easy to put on?


----------



## dmgalley

Nellies mum said:


> Is it easy to put on?


Not really but once you both get the hang of it it's not too bad. We love ours. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo

dio.ren said:


> Molly loves her's it's amazing people always comment on it One guy said "didn't Cher wear something like that before" and then laughed I was like really! ha! She has the size 16


Aw choc chip Molly with cherry sauce! Look at her little inquisitive chops. I think Cher's equafleece was leopard skin with extra holes  



dmgalley said:


> She looks beautiful. Looks like a good fit. Jake's new one is too big.
> He keeps peeing on himself


Poor Jake! And it kind of defeats the object  maybe someone on here would swap you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]



KGr said:


> Have been thinking about getting one if these for pip so glad you've posted what size poppy has. Does it keep her dry?
> She looks gorgeous by the way x


Thank you! She's all shaggy again now and I love it. Yes she went in a lot of water at the beach and only the uncovered bits got wet - I thought it might seep up but no 



RuthMill said:


> She looks great! It sounds good. I still haven't ordered one!! Argh! Is it too late in the season now or is the a chance I will get wear out of them well in to spring?


Thank you! I suppose it depends where you go walking Ruth - our favourite route from the door has still got loads of burdocks from the summer and frankly I can't see them just disappearing, they don't seem to mulch down at all...and the fields are mud baths which will probably last for ages too, then there's the possibility of snow.....Lola would have hers forever of course but do you think Nina will grow out of hers if you buy it now?



Nellies mum said:


> After all this wet muddy weather I have been thinking about getting one of these for Nellie. Will wait for Meg to grow before I get her one as they are sooo expensive!!! Does the 22" fit to the correct measurements? As I always order things on the measurements companies say and things end up too big or too small.


We measured her _very_ carefully for those exact reasons! And we measured several times as well to be sure  they ask you to take 4 measurements and if two particular ones are the same then they reckon it should fit well. But they also say to ring them with your measurements if you're unsure, so maybe they can alter a suit for you. Poppy was around 21" from chest to base of tail so I went up to 22" and it's a really good fit and yes it was fine to put on, head first then front paws and back legs last


----------



## Lottierachel

Renee, is Molly okay with having hers put on? I remember you said she doesn't like her harness going over her head - which Tilly hates as well - so I'm worried it would be a battle to put it on!

Tilly has just had her 4th bottom half bath in a week. I feel like all I ever do is dunk her in water! I always say I'm going to get an equafleece and then decide against it because they're pricey. But I really am getting bored of muddy legs and tummies now!!


----------



## fairlie

I can't wait for Rufus' to arrive!

Tilly will quickly associate having it put on with going out and she'll love to let you put it on. Rufus sometimes snorts his way into his sweaters to tell us to speed up.


----------



## dio.ren

Lottierachel said:


> Renee, is Molly okay with having hers put on? I remember you said she doesn't like her harness going over her head - which Tilly hates as well - so I'm worried it would be a battle to put it on!
> 
> Tilly has just had her 4th bottom half bath in a week. I feel like all I ever do is dunk her in water! I always say I'm going to get an equafleece and then decide against it because they're pricey. But I really am getting bored of muddy legs and tummies now!!


Molly doesn't mind it at all oddly enough. I put her head in first then do the front paws then stretch is out and put the back paws in. At first it was awkward but now it's so easy To take it off I start with her back paws then roll it up and the bends down and pulls out her head and then pops out her front paws we love it well worth the money and it keeps her body clean only her paws get wet ...no mud here just snow and slush so not too bad I just towel dry her but sometimes was her paws with a bucket of water and a facecloth I highly recommend getting one! Her harness she still runs away so have to chase her around. It doesn't even go over her head it snaps around the neck area and under her body not sure why she doesn't like it makes no sense? I think she only does it to aggravate me


----------



## Nellies mum

Well I've just ordered Nellie a 22" in Mulberry colour. I know it will be a battle to get it on her but will be worth it


----------



## dio.ren

Nellies mum said:


> Well I've just ordered Nellie a 22" in Mulberry colour. I know it will be a battle to get it on her but will be worth it


You will love it I love the Mulberry that's what Molly has!


----------



## Lottierachel

I can't decide what size to get!

Tilly's length from front of chest to back of back leg is about 22.9 inches. Do I go up to the 24 inch suit as they don't do a 23 inch? 

Also, her chest is 21.5, so 1.5 inches smaller than her length does she need a slim one? 

Maybe I should give them a call.... X


----------



## dio.ren

Lottierachel said:


> I can't decide what size to get!
> 
> Tilly's length from front of chest to back of back leg is about 22.9 inches. Do I go up to the 24 inch suit as they don't do a 23 inch?
> 
> Also, her chest is 21.5, so 1.5 inches smaller than her length does she need a slim one?
> 
> Maybe I should give them a call.... X


Molly is 16 inches long so I went with the 16 inch one. It fits her perfectly everywhere but it doesn't go all the way to her tail there is a small space there not sure if you can notice in the pic but the bigger size would of been too baggy on the rest of her body. Not sure if this helps or not! You can return them if they don't have the zipper on them


----------



## Marzi

Give them a call and ask for advice re sizing. I can't speak highly enough of equafleece as a product and as a company. If is the wrong size, then they'll swap it for you. I got the first one for my anchient jack russell six years ago at Discover Dogs. That coat is now being worn by an eldery JR and is still in good condition.
I have three now for Kiki - two plain ones that the boys are happy to walk her in and her vile bright pink one which she wears when we walk in the dark - every morning at this time of year! The weather has been so persistently wet that I struggled to get fleeces dry between walks - this way there is always a dry one ready to go. Kiki is in an 18-22", that is too big on Dot, so she has a 16" which is the right size round, but a little short in the back... I'm hoping she'll grow a little more and then they can share. That said Dot's hair shed's water much quicker than Kiki's - she just doesn't seem to get as soggy - but she does get twice as dirty!
The only negative about the equafleece, and I think it is the same for any coat or jumper, is that you do need to brush your dogs out after wearing them, particularly around the tops of their legs and neck area - fricition mats can form in these areas quite quickly.


----------



## Mazzapoo

We've just got back from today's long walk across muddy fields to the next village. This is our favourite and most regular haunt and it's generally made very difficult by burdocks (constantly stopping to try and get them off while she tries to bite us!) and since about October she has _always_ needed a bath afterwards as it's like the Somme. 

Guess what? A quick rinse of paws on the patio (big bowl of water and a mug) and she's done! The equafleece is filthy though and even had a few burdocks on it so majorly fantastic result. Now _I_ can relax in the bath instead of Poppy (with my Christmas chocs and paperback) while Neil and Poppy snooze on the settee. I'd say that makes it a bargain 

And as an added extra side effect I think it worked a bit like a thunder suit when we went in the pub for lunch, she was chilled and lying down in minutes. Usually she has a small window of public loveliness followed by lots of yapping and attention seeking....maybe she was cosier, who knows but I'm a big fan and wouldn't hesitate if you're thinking of getting one 

Marzi, yes good point and I'm being good with the brushing and so far haven't found any matts.


----------



## Lottierachel

How much does poppy weigh, Marion? We're her length and chest measurements exactly the same, or was her chest slightly smaller? How tall is she? (Sorry, lots of questions!)

I'm pretty sure the 22 inch would be too small for Tilly, and I want the legs to be long enough too. She is 17.5 inches tall and 12.7kg

Sounds like you've had a lovely day. I want me an equafleece! X


----------



## Nellies mum

Lottierachel said:


> How much does poppy weigh, Marion? We're her length and chest measurements exactly the same, or was her chest slightly smaller? How tall is she? (Sorry, lots of questions!)
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 22 inch would be too small for Tilly, and I want the legs to be long enough too. She is 17.5 inches tall and 12.7kg
> 
> Sounds like you've had a lovely day. I want me an equafleece! X


Nellie is 12kg, 17 inches high. I measured her at 22 inches long and 20.5 at the chest. But thought with her hair it equals it out. I have gone for the 22" like Marion has for Poppy. I think if you went for the 22" it may shorten the leg length? I would phone them if I were you


----------



## Marzi

Definitely ask them about leg length. Kik's newest fleece is the same size as the old ones (from last year) but the leg length is longer 
I'm sure that I read on their website, a while ago, that they were discontinuing their waterproof coats but were going to make the fleeces with longer legs.
The reason for discontinuing the waterproof blue and grey coats were that people said their dogs did not like to walk in them - too stiff and restrictive, but people wanted longer legs to reduce the amount of ice forming in their dog's leg fluff.
I don't know if all the new ones are longer in the leg, or just new stock. It is not a huge difference - about an inch and a half.


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> Definitely ask them about leg length. Kik's newest fleece is the same size as the old ones (from last year) but the leg length is longer
> I'm sure that I read on their website, a while ago, that they were discontinuing their waterproof coats but were going to make the fleeces with longer legs.
> The reason for discontinuing the waterproof blue and grey coats were that people said their dogs did not like to walk in them - too stiff and restrictive, but people wanted longer legs to reduce the amount of ice forming in their dog's leg fluff.
> I don't know if all the new ones are longer in the leg, or just new stock. It is not a huge difference - about an inch and a half.


I wish Molly's was longer in the legs that is where she gets the most snow balls


----------



## DB1

I've also managed without, I must admit although I love seeing the cute pics of dressed up dogs I'm not one to take Dudley out with anything other than an old fashioned basic dog coat, and I first thought equafleece suits looked too much like human jumpers but I am beginning to think about them more favourably now. Even with the dog bath it is a pain having to keep washing him down. In fact he had a very rare full bath, brush out and haircut friday, then drove to Sussex and saturday I took him on one of our fav walks down there, decided to keep him on the lead in the woods due to the muck, but we walk through them to some large playing fields where I let him run off lead - well he looked like he had been hoisted up then dropped into a mud fondue!! still not sure how he got like that just on soggy grass but it was that real runny mud, melted chocolate consistency, stuck all over his legs, bum, tail and tummy!! and no dog bath down there, back to the buckets outside. hmm, equafleece coats looking better every day!! Lottie if you get one I'd get a good idea of the size for Dudley with him being just a bit bigger all over.


----------



## Mazzapoo

Lottierachel said:


> How much does poppy weigh, Marion? We're her length and chest measurements exactly the same, or was her chest slightly smaller? How tall is she? (Sorry, lots of questions!)
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 22 inch would be too small for Tilly, and I want the legs to be long enough too. She is 17.5 inches tall and 12.7kg
> 
> Sounds like you've had a lovely day. I want me an equafleece! X


I'll get back to you with her vitals Lottierachel xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Lottierachel said:


> I can't decide what size to get!
> 
> Tilly's length from front of chest to back of back leg is about 22.9 inches. Do I go up to the 24 inch suit as they don't do a 23 inch?
> 
> Also, her chest is 21.5, so 1.5 inches smaller than her length does she need a slim one?
> 
> Maybe I should give them a call.... X


Lottie I have just checked Georges suit it's a size 20 and fits him lovely his chest is 20" now he has grown slighty since he has had it. A size bigger would get in the way of his bits for toileting, but with a girl it should be ok. I measured it just now and it measures 18 1/2" but have washed it a few times but it has not shrunk, so maybe they come up a bit smaller than the measurements? I got Harry the same size jumper version for Christmas as Georges suit fitted him. The jumper is a bit tight on Harry when he has worn it but thought it was because it is gathered a bit under the belly? but have measured it just now and it comes up again smaller than 20". I phoned them when I got Georges to check I got the right size they were very helpful so give them a ring. I may do as well and tell them about Harrys and see if they will exchange his? xx


----------



## RangerC

I know this is a thread about equafleeces but Lottie you mentioned how expensive they are so I thought I would just let you know of an alternative as I couldn't stretch to the cost either - I got barney a 'long all in one' from zooplus.co.uk and it's brilliant for keeping the mud off. Not as good as an equafleece probably but I am very pleased with my purchase. I think it was Mandy's embees site where I got the link from.


----------



## Lottierachel

Oh Barney looks adorable in that!!!

I have taken the plunge and just ordered an equafleece. I measured her again and she's actually just over 23inches in length so I have gone for the 24 inch. 

Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## RuthMill

Oh gosh... Barney is such a teddy, In the true sense of the word! I love him!


----------



## Hfd

We wouldn't be without Billy's - they wash brilliantly and his looks good as new after two winters. We wouldn't want to get any more snowballs than this would we:


----------



## Hfd




----------



## dio.ren

Barney and Billy look so cute


----------



## Janev1000

I think I've been unlucky and have had some negative experiences with Equafleece.

Firstly, I ordered two dog suits at the end of Nov, the same week as a friend whom I'd recommended the suits to. They sent me what I thought was a 16" for Honey but it seemed so small and kept ripping. In the end, I measured it and it turned out to be a size 14" with the wrong label in! I also noticed that my friend had the new style suit with the longer legs. So I sent both mine back and exchanged them for the new style. However, they still keep ripping! On talking to Equafleece, they don't recommend them for active working style dogs who love to run through the woods - Honey! So now I don't bother with them in the woods as am fed up with constantly stitching them.

I also find they are only waterproof to a degree. If you go out in wet weather and they go through muddy puddles, I find the muddy water soaks through to their tummies which defeats the object of wearing them. 

So from my experience they are great for walks that are not too wet and muddy and where there is no undergrowth to run through.

They are great for keeping them warm after a bath though! x


----------



## fairlie

Uh oh, maybe I bought too soon? Rufus lives to charge around in the underbrush of the woods! I wonder how long ours will last?


----------



## Nellies mum

Nellies suit arrived this morning!  So we hit the muddy field to test it out. Very impressed

Before our walk


The suit after our walk



Just had to rinse off her feet. Nellies hair is a little long at the moment so her butt got a little muddy but is having it cut short soon so will be much better. Very impressed with the suit


----------



## dio.ren

Nellie looks adorable reminds me of Molly cause she has the same color Your's seems to have longer legs than ours though I love it!


----------



## fairlie

It did not specify leg length when I ordered, hopefully we get long legs because Rufus looks like he is on stilts and I plan to attach it to his boots. Nellie looks fabulous in hers!


----------



## Nellies mum

Aw yeah I think she looks really cute in it too  I chose the colour cos I love Molly in hers. It really suits chocolate heads!! haha. I didn't have an option for leg length either so maybe all suits have the longer legs. Have you ordered yours from the Uk or from over there?


----------



## dio.ren

I had ordered from the UK but this was a few months ago. Maybe Molly just has longer legs


----------



## Lottierachel

So weird seeing Nellie in hers, Tilly's arrived today as she looks just the same!

She's not a fan of wearing it right now, but I know that when she gets outside and starts running round, she'll love it. 

Definitely glad I went for the 24 inch. It fits great x


----------



## dmgalley

They both look so cute. I only use ours for snow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Tilly looks adorable in her Mulberry equafleece It goes so well with the brown I love it! The mulberry trio


----------



## Nellies mum

dio.ren said:


> Tilly looks adorable in her Mulberry equafleece It goes so well with the brown I love it! The mulberry trio


Haha love it! All 3 look gorgeous


----------



## Nellies mum

Lottierachel said:


> So weird seeing Nellie in hers, Tilly's arrived today as she looks just the same!
> 
> She's not a fan of wearing it right now, but I know that when she gets outside and starts running round, she'll love it.
> 
> Definitely glad I went for the 24 inch. It fits great x


Another choccy in a mulberry suit  Tilly looks lovely. Has she been out in it yet? Nellie forgets she has it on once we are outside


----------



## fairlie

They all look lovely! We ordered mulberry too for poor red Rufus. I wanted yellow for safety or hunter green or navy blue but HO insisted on mulberry. Now I am worried he'll look weird!


----------



## RuthMill

I think they all look great!! 

Loving the Mulberry Girl Gang! Looking forward to seeing Rufus join the gang!


----------



## fairlie

Uh oh. This is even worse. Is mulberry strictly a girl colour? Actually no matter, Rufus has an Asian parent and Asian boys can wear pink and mulberry.


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Uh oh. This is even worse. Is mulberry strictly a girl colour? Actually no matter, Rufus has an Asian parent and Asian boys can wear pink and mulberry.


No absolutely not! Colours don't go by gender! It's just a girl gang at the minute!! The gang needs Rufus!


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> Uh oh. This is even worse. Is mulberry strictly a girl colour? Actually no matter, Rufus has an Asian parent and Asian boys can wear pink and mulberry.


Willows is blue because she gets Jake's hand me downs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> They all look lovely! We ordered mulberry too for poor red Rufus. I wanted yellow for safety or hunter green or navy blue but HO insisted on mulberry. Now I am worried he'll look weird!


He will look fine in it and if it gets dirty you don't notice it as much as yellow



RuthMill said:


> I think they all look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the Mulberry Girl Gang! Looking forward to seeing Rufus join the gang!



Yes the gang needs a boy


fairlie said:


> Uh oh. This is even worse. Is mulberry strictly a girl colour? Actually no matter, Rufus has an Asian parent and Asian boys can wear pink and mulberry.


No mulberry can be worn by a boy or girl! Everyone thinks Molly is a boy and no one had made fun of her yet


----------



## fairlie

Funny but no one has ever mistaken Rufus for a girl! I think the ball in his mouth has something to do with it.


----------



## RuthMill

A work colleague thought Lola was a boy yesterday!!


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> A work colleague thought Lola was a boy yesterday!!


Lola totally looks like a girl


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> Lola totally looks like a girl


That's what I thought too!!


----------



## fairlie

Must not have been a dog person! Lola is such a girly girl.


----------



## DB1

Will look forward to more reviews after you guys have been using them quite a lot, they do look good. Ruth did your colleague only see Lola briefly? maybe they didn't get the chance to see a real 'lola look'!


----------



## Tinman

It's funny you say that, my friend has a blonde/buff Cockapoo Maisie, and I just automatically think the light poos are girls, and I think the black ones are boys because of Ralph x


----------



## fairlie

Well, it couldbe longer in the leg but he LOVES it. His tail has not stopped wagging since he got it on. I think he thinks it is a suit for some really cool kind of athlete or something. He is very proud of himself in it. 

I think he looks manly enough in the mulberry?


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Well, it couldbe longer in the leg but he LOVES it. His tail has not stopped wagging since he got it on. I think he thinks it is a suit for some really cool kind of athlete or something. He is very proud of himself in it.
> 
> I think he looks manly enough in the mulberry?


He looks adorable, loving his pink topped nose!! He can so carry off the mulberry colour x


----------



## Cat 53

Has anyone matched the equafleece to their own outfits? Just interested you understand.


----------



## Tinman

Cat 53 said:


> Has anyone matched the equafleece to their own outfits? Just interested you understand.


I wear nothing but mulberry, handbags, shoes, scarfs, coats - a perfect match!


----------



## fairlie

Good idea Cat, I have a mulberry shirt somewhere around, must see if we match!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Well, it couldbe longer in the leg but he LOVES it. His tail has not stopped wagging since he got it on. I think he thinks it is a suit for some really cool kind of athlete or something. He is very proud of himself in it.
> 
> I think he looks manly enough in the mulberry?


Oh for flip sake! He is gorgeous! Just love him!! It's gorgeous and he does look like a boy, a very stylish boy. What does HO think?


----------



## RuthMill

DB1 said:


> Will look forward to more reviews after you guys have been using them quite a lot, they do look good. Ruth did your colleague only see Lola briefly? maybe they didn't get the chance to see a real 'lola look'!


It was pictures. She was posing like a girl though!!


----------



## fairlie

She is sleeping as the time is flipped where she is. When she comes here to look "Half Off" will be very pleased I think. Although we might have to look hard to find knee high dog boots.


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> I wear nothing but mulberry, handbags, shoes, scarfs, coats - a perfect match!


I'll send Molly over with her equafleece you can take her for a walk very stylin



fairlie said:


>


Rufus looks great in mulberry! It suits him well he looks like a cool dude!
I never match with Molly


----------



## Janev1000

dio.ren said:


> I had ordered from the UK but this was a few months ago. Maybe Molly just has longer legs


Equafleece have brought out a new style suit since you received yours that has longer legs. The new one has more substantial legs with better cover and has seams across the top of the lengths for reinforcement. The older style suit has far less coverage on the legs - particularly the back legs. 

They started sending them out recently and plan to phase out the style you bought in approx a month's time. That's why I sent mine back as Honey has longer legs and I noticed my friend had been sent the new style one and I'd recommended her to Equafleece. I walk with her nearly every day and couldn't work out how her cockapoo had a better fitting suit. It wasn't until she lent it to me to try on Honey that I realised it was a different shape.

They said that when people ring up to order they were mentioning the new style as an option but not once did they do this with me! When I rang to say Honey's 16" suit looked very small, there was no mention of the new style. When I sent it back they confirmed that they had sent out a 14" with a 16" label in. I haven't been impressed overall but maybe have just been unlucky.


----------



## Janev1000

fairlie said:


> Uh oh. This is even worse. Is mulberry strictly a girl colour? Actually no matter, Rufus has an Asian parent and Asian boys can wear pink and mulberry.


Ha ha! Biscuit was sent a mulberry and they had no stock of the green for an exchange and I wondered the same thing. It's such a rich dark mulberry that it suits boys perfectly. However, it ended up a little snug on Biscuit so I've passed it on to Honey. x


----------



## fairlie

Well I love that Rufus loves it. He loves all his clothes but with this one he walks a little jauntier somehow.  I promise I have no shares in equafleece stock.


----------



## dmgalley

Real men wear mulberry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack

Awwww Rufus, you are super stylin' in that Equafleece, dude!!! Love it!!! I was thinking of ordering another for jasper, if they have improved them I might try one in a colour this time what colour does everyone think??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren

JasperBlack said:


> Awwww Rufus, you are super stylin' in that Equafleece, dude!!! Love it!!! I was thinking of ordering another for jasper, if they have improved them I might try one in a colour this time what colour does everyone think??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I think he would look great in the mulberry We can start a mulberry poo club


----------



## JasperBlack

I think so too! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill

I think so 3!!


----------



## Marzi

Jasper could wear any colour 
I love Kiki's Loden green, Dot's bright red suits her in your face character.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Harry my black cairn got a mullberry equafleece for christmas and looks gorgeous in it bless him!! will have to learn how to put photos on here??


----------



## fairlie

It would be fun if they started to make them with patterned fleece.









I'd get this for Rufus.


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> It would be fun if they started to make them with patterned fleece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get this for Rufus.


Send that to Tilly's mum Lottie! She's great with a sewing machine! In fact she could make us all one! Lottie... What do you think  ??


----------



## Lottierachel

RuthMill said:


> Send that to Tilly's mum Lottie! She's great with a sewing machine! In fact she could make us all one! Lottie... What do you think  ??


Haha, well unfortunately I will be getting my sewing box out this weekend for equafleece purposes.... Tilly wore hers on a long muddy walk this morning and decided to take a trip through a thorn bush!! She got a thorn caught in on her back and it's made a little hole in her fleece.

I reckon the best I could do with that fabric is a nice looking cape  I can only sew in straight lines! X


----------



## Tinman

Lottierachel said:


> Haha, well unfortunately I will be getting my sewing box out this weekend for equafleece purposes.... Tilly wore hers on a long muddy walk this morning and decided to take a trip through a thorn bush!! She got a thorn caught in on her back and it's made a little hole in her fleece.
> 
> I reckon the best I could do with that fabric is a nice looking cape  I can only sew in straight lines! X


A cape would be fabulous!! Like a superhero poo! X


----------



## dio.ren

I think Rufus could be a super hero


----------



## RuthMill

Yes a cape would do.


----------



## Janev1000

Lottierachel said:


> Haha, well unfortunately I will be getting my sewing box out this weekend for equafleece purposes.... Tilly wore hers on a long muddy walk this morning and decided to take a trip through a thorn bush!! She got a thorn caught in on her back and it's made a little hole in her fleece.


IF you get any nasty rips, you can always start a new trend like me…..I might start collecting badges! x


----------



## fairlie

This is a fabulous idea for all the boy scout patches I cannot bear to throw away and my son could care less about.


----------



## dio.ren

Janev1000 said:


> IF you get any nasty rips, you can always start a new trend like me…..I might start collecting badges! x


I love it that is so smart My mom used to do that when we were kids and ripped our pants We looked like dorks with badges everywhere but then it sort of started a trend


----------



## Janev1000

fairlie said:


> This is a fabulous idea for all the boy scout patches I cannot bear to throw away and my son could care less about.


Yes!! I thought of that too! …….swimming badges also! xx


----------



## fairlie

We also have ski badges and skate badges here...not to mention all the Girl guide ones. I can patch dog clothes for a long time.


----------



## Datun Walnut

I'm sure you Canadians must have some Rush patches from your rockin' days. I'll send you my Slade ones if you havent.


----------



## wiz1908

I've just brought one for Enzo & it's great! Just wondering if it'll be too warm for when it's (eventually) hotter but still rainy & muddy? Do you think they'll make our poo's too hot?


----------



## fairlie

Rufus has taken to wearing his in the house he loves it so much. When we go out I put a coat or sweater over it.


----------



## femmedufromage

They are fantastic. Monty has his second Equafleece now as he grew out of his puppy one. They are great to keep him dry and warm. We have been down to Camber Sands a couple of times already this year and it is an hours drive so he gets shivery in the way back. I towel him down, being a poo he has to go in the sea, pop on his warm and dry Equafleece and his is warm and toasty by the time we leave the car park.


----------

